# Looking for American Lines in Washington State



## mikejody (Jul 8, 2013)

Greetings,

Do you know anyone who breeds American lines? We’re looking for a female 6 months to 1 year old for our family. We live in Sequim, Wa. but can travel around the NW.

Not interested in arguments for/against.

Thank you.


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

Hello, I am new to the forum and just posted my introduction. I live in Florida and I am purchasing a puppy from a breeder in Washington State. Sharobi German Shepherds is in Eastern Washington and they do show there dogs, health test, and are titled. I have purchased a puppy from them in the past and he was one of the best dogs I ever had. Shari is very nice and easy to work with. It is an option to check out, not sure of older pups her pups sell very quick. However she may be able to help you out. I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## mikejody (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you very much, Laura, I will check it out. And welcome to the forum as well. 



Laura66 said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and just posted my introduction. I live in Florida and I am purchasing a puppy from a breeder in Washington State. Sharobi German Shepherds is in Eastern Washington and they do show there dogs, health test, and are titled. I have purchased a puppy from them in the past and he was one of the best dogs I ever had. Shari is very nice and easy to work with. It is an option to check out, not sure of older pups her pups sell very quick. However she may be able to help you out. I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

If I lived in the NW I would check out Debruts GSD in OR, I met Lori Nickeson at the National a few years back and I really liked her dogs, the dogs she has bred have done well in performance rings. and the conformation ring.


----------



## mikejody (Jul 8, 2013)

gsdheeler said:


> If I lived in the NW I would check out Debruts GSD in OR, I met Lori Nickeson at the National a few years back and I really liked her dogs, the dogs she has bred have done well in performance rings. and the conformation ring.


She doesn't appear to have a website, but thanks much for contributing.


----------

